# Dnsmasq+IPv6: no world-routable addresses

## NP_complete

My home network router uses dnsmasq for both DHCP and DNS. I would like to upgrade to IPv6 since my ISP now offers it. The intranet part for IPv6 seems to be working: each client gets an IP address that looks like fe80::21b:77ff:fe7d:55c8. The big missing piece is: no world-routable addresses. My router's WAN interface is the only one that does have such an address. Everything else is left with fe80::.

I'm sure many of you guys dealt with something like this and have something meaningful to say.

Do I maybe need to contact my ISP and ask about my network prefix or address range, or some such?  Do I need to specify the network prefix explicitly in dnsmasq.conf, or dnsmasq can deduce it? Maybe there is a way to get dnsmasq to explain why it cannot allocate world-routable addresses?

Please speak up.

----------

## NeddySeagoon

NP_complete,

You don't need DHCP for IPv6.  Its quite capable of self configuring.

Your router should be sending ra (router advertisment) messages.

```
ping6 ff02::2
```

should only get responses from routers.

```
tcpdump eth0 | grep IP6
```

will show you all the IPv6 traffic on eth0.

There are probably better ways of doing that.

Once your hosts get ra messages they should invent their own MAC based word routable addresses based on the prefix advertised by your router.

I'm still learning about IPv6 the hard way.  I have both a /64 and a /48.

Its been working sometimes but not others.  Still, its my ISPs IPv6 trial.

----------

